# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Butt join cracks in ceiling gyprock

## Dirty Doogie

Hi all, 
I've put up and finished a gyprock ceiling - all very nice - Except - where I have butt joined sheets tiny cracks keep appearing along the join. I fill them, repaint but they come back!! Grr! 
does anyone know how to permanentlly hide these cracks? 
DD

----------


## djfoggin

Did you use joint tape?
if not then this is the reason for the cracking, there is slight movement in the boards. 
The tape i used recently was the self adhesive mesh tape but i have used the paper tape in the past. 
Hope this helps, 
David

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Hi David - yeh I used paper tape 30cm wide set into base coat. Joints are also back battened. I would say there is still some slight movement in the sheets and stress opens up the small cracks. 
DD

----------


## djfoggin

It's only my opinion but I have had better results with the mesh tape, no cracks in any of my joints in over 12 months. 
David

----------


## Metung

When the plasterers did my joint they fixed pieces of plasterboard across the roof side of any joints using  plasterboard adhesive. Don't know whether this would fix your problem but I suspect it might go a long way towards acheiving it. Of course, they also did the appropriate jointing on the room side which I think was pretty much what you have been doing.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Only ever use paper tape on ceiling joins. Never never never use mesh tape on ceilings. THEY CRACK. 
Now having said that, to fix your crack go to this post.   http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=34763 
That will give you all the info you need

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Thanx Rod , 
that link gives lots of info. 
Looks like I'll be up the ladder again! I'll try rewiping join and using that paper you advised, although I already have paper tape in there. While in the plasterboard shop I might look at rondo mouldings just in case . 
many thanx Doog 
another forum mentions Goof off spray - anyone tried it?  http://www.painterschatroom.com/dc/d...=523&mode=full

----------


## Rod Dyson

no I have never heard of it

----------


## Capt. Zero

I know that this may sound like a stupid question, but did you fasten the joints well at the seam. I found, with DIY's, frequently the rock was not held firmly against the joist while nailing/screwing. This will cause the joint to crack. Working by oneself it is difficult to hold the rock firmly up while nailing also. As an aside, those self adhesive mesh tapes are totally inadequate. Paper tape backed well with compound is the only way to go. Hope this helps, I was a drywall contractor for years before I got into maritime work.

----------

